
Ask HN: Who Has Solved the Third Party Payment Aggregator Problem for 2017? - throwthyaway
Hi all and Happy New Year!<p>A variation of this was asked many many years ago now:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1976866<p>I am facing this very same problem, so I am hoping things have significantly moved on for 2017...<p>Are there any payment processors which will work with a merchant in the United States, who requests the model of a third party payment aggregator?<p>My payment flow is pretty simple:<p>1) Buyer pays for product.<p>2) Monies from Buyer may be put on hold for a maximum of 30 days, depending on Vendor reputation.<p>3) Package is sent, Buyer gets notified by Vendor of tracking number.<p>4) Buyer is notified each stage of the delivery processes.<p>5) Buyer has access to an APP that releases funds to Vendor, Buyer rates product as well.<p>6) 48-hours payment is released to Vendor.<p>More than happy to change the model if that suits the payment processor.  Potentially along the lines of doing a pre-auth of funds and payment when product shipped.  Or in the TOS with vendor, they take the loss should any issues arise with product.  In addition to keeping % of funds aside for the business &#x2F; vendors to keep funds available for refunds&#x2F;chargebacks.<p>In other words, bending over backwards to facilitate needs of payment processor.<p>Has anyone faced this issue recently and solved it?<p>I have tried talking to Stripe and to Braintree about this.  Unfortunately, not been able to get past their support.  Would love to discuss with a senior level manager to negotiate a solution with an under-writer?<p>Anyway, posting on HN as someone from a payment processor may be passing by and can help?<p>You can reach me on mattwat2017 at gmail dot com.<p>Thanks!
======
lachyg
(I work at Stripe) Have you checked out
[https://stripe.com/connect](https://stripe.com/connect)? We created this
product to help solve this problem (creating a multi-sided marketplace).

~~~
throwthyaway
Thanks for replying. When I last contacted Stripe about this. I was told that
drop-shipping was against the TOS. As that is what effectively is happening
here. We don't own the goods and it's the vendor who does and ships it.

Are you saying that with Connect, it side steps the TOS?

Thanks

